# 1984 Kawasaki KLT 250 3-Wheeler



## Bauman (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey guys I've got old 250 trike and the one way is gone out of the starterclutch assy. any body know of a easy way to fix this problem i've been looking at it and it seems i have to pull the top end then split everything I don't know. I despise dealer but...:hater:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

what kind of bike is it? sounds interesting.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

have never seen or heard of this machine, but on most engines all you need to remove is the outter cover for the alternator, then remove the the rotor, the one way bearing (clutch )will be on the back side of rotor, post a pic so we can look at this machine, i passed on the 3 wheel daze.


----------



## Bauman (Aug 20, 2010)

Right on here is a pic


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

springer front end , thats a nice old ride , i like to see the stuff that have survied the times


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you are a lucky man. 
I did some reasearch. Its officially called the Kawasaki KLT 250 C1-C3 Prairie. 1983 to 1985. They had 3 models made for 3 years.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

That is one *nice* old trike. keep her clean and stock if you can.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

pics if these on line, included with owners info.


----------



## Bauman (Aug 20, 2010)

Not sure what you mean


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I love trikes...That one is very nice


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

sorry, missed your comment. I did a Google search and found a collectors web sight. they will probably have more info the sight had e mail info etc.


----------



## Joe.USMC (Feb 11, 2010)

My neighbor has one like it, just not in as good of shape. It runs, he wants $50 for it. Good price but it NEEDS WORK!


----------



## Bauman (Aug 20, 2010)

I bought a parts bike same thing from the dealer in town for 200 cash. It is kind of expensive to get parts to canada when they are availble.

I will have to check that out on google roboquad


----------

